# what does hc like?



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,

i was just wondering if hc likes one type of fert more then the others?

my hc looks ok abit stringy but im trying to workout how to make it thrive and was thinking maybe i should dose more of one fert or all

is there anything else that i can try?

more light or longer photoperiod, more co2?

17g tank
light: 2hours weak white leds (sunrise) 6hours 2xT5HO (24w) 2ours leds (sunset) the leds just gives me more viewing hours
co2: presurized, drop checker turns light green/yellow after 3hours once it turns on

and this is how im dosing atm


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

HC likes CO2.

Dry ferts will make your life easier.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

my time with hc i used pool filter sand as a sub and it did ok with out co2 but grew really slow i used diy co2 and it helped i also used jobes plant food spikes. i would make little discs using a razor blade and then 1/4 those put 1/4 under the plant bunch about every month and it loved it. when it would turn yellowish i would just stick another little bit under with tweesers and it would green right back up. i didnt keep up with the co2 very well

my hc with spikes only no co2









plant food spikes









how i cut spikes


----------

